# I'm issuing a challenge!



## 37fleetwood (Nov 9, 2011)

I've been watching the drama unfold on ebay with the prewar Autocycles and have been wondering where the truth lies. are the Schwinns so valuable because they are truly the best bicycle ever made? is the styling over and above the rest of the crowd? is the quality better than all comers?

this isn't about which member here has the best bike, or which bike is most valuable. I am looking for honest answers to the simple question "What manufacturer had the best bicycle?" any year, any model, forget how rare, how valuable, how prestigious. the main issue is be honest.

there are many bikes out there I love, not all of them Huffmans either but here's what I'm going to propose:
Huffman had the best looking bikes all down the line in the late '30's through the mid '40's. from the top bikes to the regular joe bikes.
I will put up as my choice, not some unobtainable, multi-thousand dollar bike, but a run of the mill, middle of the road mid level Huffman from the early to mid '40's. I challenge the rest of you to come up with something that beats it.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2011)

That is really beautiful. If you are talking longevity and bang for your buck, I think It would be hard to beat Elgins...
Plus you could just pick up a phone and order one to be delivered to your door even if you were 200 miles form the closest city.... bri.


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm inclined to agree that during your stated era Huffman had, across the board, the best looking bikes, but I would put Elgin at a very close second, if not very much an equal.

As to your questions (statements), "Are the Schwinns so valuable because they are truly the best bicycle ever made? is the styling over and above the rest of the crowd? is the quality better than all comers?"

 They're not the best bikes ever made, nor is the styling over and above, but in response to the third question, in my opinion it's an unequivocal YES. I DO think the quality is better. The paint is better, the chrome was better, the parts were designed to assemble and work much more harmoniously, and the fit and finish of a Schwinn is WAAAYYY better. I actually get excited when I get to work on or restore an old Schwinn, they're just so much more enjoyable to work with.

 Some of these old classics just seem cobbled together from the drawing board, as if all parts were sketched with minimal consideration for the surrounding parts. It seems as if Schwinn designers, on the other hand, painstakingly considered one part's relation to another during the design phase, I'll give'm that.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2011)

Schwinns are "Popular" mainly because they're kinda like the "Model A Ford", the're easily recognizable, were American as Chevrolet, and there were just so many of them out there.... IMHO.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 9, 2011)

bricycle said:


> That is really beautiful. If you are talking longevity and bang for your buck, I think It would be hard to beat Elgins...
> Plus you could just pick up a phone and order one to be delivered to your door even if you were 200 miles form the closest city.... bri.



Another great choice! lots of variety over the years, some super collectible ones some fairly obtainable, and even a early '40's Elgin middle of the road bike is quite a good looking bike!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 9, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> I'm inclined to agree that during your stated era Huffman had, across the board, the best looking bikes, but I would put Elgin at a very close second, if not very much an equal.
> 
> As to your questions (statements), "Are the Schwinns so valuable because they are truly the best bicycle ever made? is the styling over and above the rest of the crowd? is the quality better than all comers?"
> 
> ...



you've made some really good points! I have had a few Schwinns, and the quality is really good. I'm not sure if there is lots of difference in Quality, it may simply be that there are so many more of them out there that there is a better field of parts available. maybe a bit of both.

also wanted to clarify, there is no era qualifier to my challenge. who made the best bike, any era.


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 9, 2011)

I would tend to agree with Elgins just based on the idea of how radically they were designed. They are the epitome of art deco bicycle styling. The early Bluebird, the twinbar series, the Skylark, the Oriole, Miss America! These bikes are more sculpture than bike! On the other hand, in my opinion, Schwinns all look basically the same. They don't reflect the design principles of the time in which they were produced like Elgin (or the earlier Huffmans for that matter) and they used basically the same frame designs for how many years. Don't get me wrong, I love Schwinns. I own several, I've owned several more and they were all great bikes, but to me, the Elgins of the 30's are more than a bike, they are pure art.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 9, 2011)

*We'll probably never totally agree...*

I agree with Talewinds that Schwinns were designed/engineered better overall, and for a longer period of time. They are the "Ford Model T" of bicycles. I think that most of the pre-war bicycles across the board were made with a superior quality that just came naturally to these craftsmen. They didn't know how to make junk and cut corners then. The bottom line then was still the bottom line dollar-wise, but the beautiful and well thought out paint schemes, chrome work, and streamlined good looks made the pre-war era what we probably now consider the "Renaissance" of  classic bicycles. To me, the Schwinns are head and shoulders above all else, but not because of their styling, just overall. The market on old Schwinn Autocycles kind of speaks to this fact too. 

Personally, my 1940 H.P.Snyder Hawthorne with the CWC front shock is hard to beat as far as a great riding bike. It is at least as good, if not better than any Schwinn I've ever ridden from that period.

As far as styling; some people like Porsches, some like Ferrari's, and some like Lamborghini's. I think they all have a bit of style.


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Looks are too subjective.*

I agree folks will never agree on what looks best, many of these bikes are "art". But it is just hard to deny the quality built into the Schwinns.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 9, 2011)

*Schwinns Hands down....*

If you want just looks I like anything with a wrap around tank Daytons Colsons Shelby etc....That Roadmaster Supreme is sweet too. But I have taken apart MANY MANY bikes and I have seen SO many worn out bikes that dont look like they should have been worn out. BUT Schwinns always seem to stand the test of time. Find a dozen different kinds of bikes in a barn all in simular condition and assumning the tires all held air what would take your chances with? I can answer that for ya, the Schwinn. 
The cantelever design is the best frame design built and is still in use today, short, sturdy, strong, and coppied by most!  Great post....


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 9, 2011)

Schwinns are clearly my faves design wise AND quality of build.  The paint was better, chrome was better, even the welding on the frames was better.  I love Elgins and Daytons as well, but having had more than a few of each, I think Elgins were kind of poorly built to begin with, which may actually increase their rareness.  My Bluebird was very thin metal, innconsistent welds, etc.

Personally a straight-bar '38 Autocycle is my fave bike, and the Cantilever Autocycle comes in at a close second.  Having owned an Aerocycle and no longer owning it, I didn't care much for it when I had it.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 9, 2011)

*elgin!*

Elgin is cooler than schwinn, but maby evinrude is up there somewhere.   Who knows?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 9, 2011)

great input so far all!
I'm not meaning to start a row, just stimulate the conversation so feel free to disagree, in fact this post will be more fun if more people input their pros and cons.
I also have had many different brands and seen varying quality. one thing to remember is that most if not all manufacturers made the frame, tank, maybe fork, but not too much else. bars were Torrington or Wald, hubs were New Departure, Morrow and Mussleman, etc. racks chain guards etc. were MacCaulley or Wald. most of this stuff was contract bought. Schwinn stuff says Schwinn Approved, not Schwinn made. I'm not so sure I buy the build quality issue. paint is another matter. but again this may simply be related to more Schwinns available equals more with decent original paint.

if build quality were the only important criteria people wouldn't collect Jaguar XK E-Types. clearly there are other things that matter. are you guys seriously telling me you collect Schwinns because they're built better? most of these bikes are pampered more than your own children! and a Schwinn middleweight is well built and rides nicer than the prewar Schwinns and still looks the same!

I look for beauty, unusualness, and mechanical innovation, even if it didn't work out as well as hoped.

let's give credit where credit is due. imagine you are 12 or so the year Schwinn comes out with the cantilever frame bikes. truly there was nothing like it, great lines great accessories, great quality. there were other exciting new designs out around that time but the cantilever was truly a competitor for innovation. problem is, they stayed with it, unchanged for a million years! eventually everyone made cantilevers. even today Schwinns have the same basic cantilever frame with a tank you could put on any Schwinn cantilever bike and not know if it came on it.
Schwinn hit innovation gold with the cantilever and then let it go stale and built millions of them for 50+ years and never even changed the lines on the stamped tin tank!
and this, for me, is what kills the Schwinn. Bluebird, made 4 years? Super Streamline 3 years, Airflows a few years, Twin-Flexes, 3 years, Schwinn Cantilevers, 70 years!!! over 800,000 Phantoms alone! everyone in the hobby should be able to own their own prewar Autocycle, and three Phantoms, and still have some left over.

so, where are the Columbia and Shelby fans?


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Waitasecond.......?*

The Dayton-Huffman bicycles ARE beautiful. We have a Women's Safety Streamliner sitting in our collection.

Wasn't that what this thread was about?


----------



## azhearseguy (Nov 9, 2011)

bricycle said:


> Schwinns are "Popular" mainly because they're kinda like the "Model A Ford", the're easily recognizable, were American as Chevrolet, and there were just so many of them out there.... IMHO.




Ditto..there are Lots of great styles out there much better then anything Schwinn disigned ..


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 9, 2011)

*Best of the Best...the envelope please*

To answer that question, it needs to be in context with what and why one collects vintage bicycles...that is obvious, but the answers come from different perspectives.

I do not restore bicycles personally, so I don't scrutinize welds, physics, and of the 100's of old bicycles I have purchased or looked over strongly, I have never found a crack as period materials and techniques hold up well. So, the survivor of an stress test doesn't get my vote, and neither does having more paint layers off the assembly line.  If these characteristics are of importance to you, you probably are a Schwinn guy (now come up and get your plaque and get off the stage).

What is important to me is creative design and aesthetics that connect to a period of time.
I am uninterested in buying a vintage bicycle that resembles something today.

The best bicycles were made by Westfield in the balloon tire area as contracted by Sears Roebuck and Company.
There simply is no comparison to the integrated compartment hull and streamlined beauty of a Bluebird, no radical equal to a Twinbar, the zepplin tank on a Robin is unparalleled, and the Blackhawk is just fierce looking.
Even the base models had interesting color combinations/placement with the only slight is that they never had a springer fork/suspension.
Basically, it comes down to ingenuity to compete with the larger producers and it is clear that much effort went into creating an Elgin start to finish and top to bottom line.

I love and collect all of the manufacturers, but an Elgin is a masterpiece.

Chris


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 9, 2011)

I almost made a comparison between Schwinn and Porsche, both company philosophies I'm familiar with, but I stopped short. It's not a fair comparison. Some will say they've just been making the same car, the 911, for decades. This is furthest from the truth. Rather than abandoning everything that's been learned about a model every few years and starting over Porsche has refined their car generation after generation, gathering the previous and improving for the next. Innovation is one thing, innovation and refinement is better, this has led to a truly phenomenal automobile.

 Scott you are correct about Schwinn, they didn't really make refinements based on a great foundation, they just kept making the same thing year after year.

If a review of our "top ten list" is an indication of our most admired mfgs.... maybe it's applicable.
 Regardless of model:
1. Shelby
2. Huffman
3. Monark
4. Huffman
5. Schwinn
6. Elgin
7. Monark
8. Schwinn
9. Schwinn
10. Monark

.... Much to my surprise there's a lot of Monarks on my list.


----------



## twowheelfan (Nov 9, 2011)

bricycle said:


> like the "Model A Ford", the're easily recognizable, were American as Chevrolet.



 i will agree with you, but this sounds funny,
like " Hudson the Cadillac of cars" just saying.


----------



## then8j (Nov 9, 2011)

Schwinn built millions of bike for 50+ years and didn't change a thing...... Because they didn't need to.. it worked. If they didn't perform and weren't attractive they wouldn't have sold..

When I look at this subject, and ask which is most comfortable to ride, comparing directly Shelby airflow,x53, twinbar, black phantom, dx, cwc, and road master. When I wanted to go for a good ride, more then 5 miles, I would seem to always grab the schwinn without fail. The others are beautiful and great to look at, but for me not that comfortable for the long ride and make me tired. Kinda like a good looking wife verse the super model hot fling, one you can depend on and one that is great to look at and great to fantasize about riding.......

Schwinns are a great way to get into the hobby of classic bikes! I will bet you that the average "joe" wouldn't mistake a schwinn for let's say ..... A Hawthorne or rolfast. But I've had my Elgin twin bar called a schwinn many times


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 9, 2011)

for comfort, slow ride and great quality i say schwinn black phantom. for great road bike i say give it to the brits! the  50's Raleigh superbe is the best in my book for all about town ride, durability also quality  in construction.


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 9, 2011)

I have to say that as much as I love the design of a twinbar, I think it rides terribly. If we are trying to decide which bike is a better ride, none of these bikes ride that good compared to a modern bike. I think what needs to be the basis, just like classic cars is styling. Nobody is after a '57 Chevy because it drives sooooo nice, they want it because of the look. At the end of the day, you want to park your car (or bike) and have everybody drooling, not asking for a ride.


----------



## barracuda (Nov 9, 2011)

If you're willing to pose the Elgins as the answer to the challenge, it seems to me that for many of the same reasons the Duralium Silver Kings are right up there. For sheer beauty and innovation, there are few bikes that stand up to a 26x. For unique design, the Flocycle stands toe to toe with anything. The Wingbar, the Hextube - even the standard base models are just different, elegant, light and even durable as hell, at least the ones I've owned. The women's Wingbar is one of the most amazing designs out there. I'm not sure you can call it art deco - it's more like art nouveau. Someone here even had pictures of a Silver King track racer some time ago, another mind-blower. Design, materials, styling: fantastic.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 9, 2011)

if they weren't so small, a Wingbar would be right up there on my list! definitely up there as far as desirability goes. another nod to Elgin, I have never liked the Bluebird, but I would trade many things to have a Robin. another I've always fancied is the Hawthorne "Zep" from around 1936.

let me throw a curve out here. I think the nicest looking Schwinn built was the DX.

where are the Murray guys? what about the Worlds Fair bikes? the Pod Bike? the X-53 has been mentioned...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 9, 2011)

barracuda said:


> If you're willing to pose the Elgins as the answer to the challenge, it seems to me that for many of the same reasons the Duralium Silver Kings are right up there. For sheer beauty and innovation, there are few bikes that stand up to a 26x. For unique design, the Flocycle stands toe to toe with anything. The Wingbar, the Hextube - even the standard base models are just different, elegant, light and even durable as hell, at least the ones I've owned. The women's Wingbar is one of the most amazing designs out there. I'm not sure you can call it art deco - it's more like art nouveau. Someone here even had pictures of a Silver King track racer some time ago, another mind-blower. Design, materials, styling: fantastic.




I can't argue that...I have a couple of silver kings and my collection will not be complete without a flocycle in the ranks.
The question of "the best" in my interpretation involves one manufacturer and was planning on ranking the rest, but could not...too many close calls.
Chris


----------



## hzqw2l (Nov 9, 2011)

*Schwinn*

I like all classic bikes but collect Schwinn.  Are they the best?

Maybe. Maybe not.  I have owned other brands like Elgin, Higgins Colorflow, Road Master, CWC Built Pilot.  Sold all of them.

I still own the Schwinns.  To me they are a comfortable ride and have distinctive styling.  I find they are easier to work on too.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 9, 2011)

My all orig '53 Schwinn Panther is my BEST riding bike.  Prewar bikes (in my opinion) ride pretty miserably with the exception of the longer-framed Daytons/Huffmans and Shelbys.  

I consider prewar Schwinns my understated post-deco era faves.  The were conservatively built style wise and changed very little over the years because they didn't have to.  They're like a Lexus, a company that rarely changes their design because they don't have to.

At the other end of the spectrum, I absolutely love the late '30s Shelby/Hiawatha models.  The swirly bars, the sweeping long tanks, the curly fender braces, the racks, the chainguards, they're like a Zoot Suit on wheels.  Almost every piece of the bike is a work of art.

Everyone seems to love the design and aesthetics of the Bluebird.  I'd agree, however having owned one, they are not built well, period.  The welds were weak, the tubing was weak, the curves (which are beautiful design wise) were weak points of the bike.  I love the Robin even more than the Bluebird personally.  However, how many '36 Robins do you see rolling around?  The seat tube on the '36 was so swooped as it came up toward the seat that they broke and had to be redesigned for '37.

Anyway, that's my $.02 plus my $.02 above, so how about $.04?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 9, 2011)

Another $0.02, my '39 Dayton Twin-Flex (restored by Dave Stromberger) is one of my faves design-wise.  It hangs on my wall and is literally eye candy/art.  It is one of the most visually stunning bikes I've ever seen and I'm just fortunate to own it.   I'll post pics sometime.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 9, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> where are the Murray guys? what about the Worlds Fair bikes? the Pod Bike? the X-53 has been mentioned...




I think the Murray guys are basking in the Elgin praise.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 9, 2011)

dougfisk said:


> I think the Murray guys are basking in the Elgin praise.



as are the Columbia guys!


----------



## OldRider (Nov 9, 2011)

From a guy that has only been able to drool over your pictures here and has never owned an old ballooner I can only judge from what appeals to my eyes. I absolutely love the color schemes that Monark had, so paint wise its Monark. As far as looks go I love the Dayton Twinflex and the Colson Bullnose bike, don't know the proper name of it. The unusual and different has always appealed to me, let the other guys collect the Schwinns and the Elgins, I'll take the Huffman and the Monark


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Another Opinion*

I collect and work on alot of different things. Balloon Tire Bicycles of all kinds, Harley Davidson Motorcycles 1940's &50's, antique chainsaws, John Deere Tractors, and I am a mechanic. The bikes I find best to work on are the Schwinns. I do a fair amount of riding on them as well, I live in an area with some hills and when your cranking an old Ballooner up them you feel all different kinds of flexing from the different makes. The Schwinns seem to be build better, and engineered better. I do like Daytons and Colsons as a second choice. Alot of the others seem like cookie cutter bikes that were just produced to get them out the door and to the retailer. My favorite rider is a 1936 Autocycle with Pogo Seat. 
Schwinn is to Bicycles Like:
Harley Davidson is to Motorcycles
John Deere is to Tractors
Cadillac is to Cars

frankster41


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm going to throw it out there again, Huffman had more iconic bikes than anyone else.
Safety Streamline, Super Streamline, Twin-Flex, Champion, Dial-Your-Ride, Customliner, Radio Bike... who else had that many home runs? add to that, that the middle of the line Huffman I posted in the original post is a match for the best of the competition.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 9, 2011)

When an American grabs an adjustable spanner wrench, they say,"Hand me the Crecent Wrench."

 When they reach for the insulated bottle in their lunch box, they are reaching for their Thermos bottle.

 When they light their camping stove, they are lighting the Coleman Stove.

 When they go to buy a pair of denim jeans, they are going to get some Levis.

 When they are buying a soft drink, they are buying a Coke.

 Most of the time, none of these items were actually manufactured by the brand names that they are being referred to, but they have become so iconic, that their name brand is as recognizable as the product itself.

 If someone says he had a Schwinn, then you immediately picture a Balloon tire bike with big fenders and a tank. It could actually be a bike made by any manufacturer, but the observer wouldn't know an Elgin ( Which was a brand name for many things sold by Sears.) or a Huffman(Which was also a multi product brand name.) from a clock or a gas can.

 The Schwinn was and for the most part still is the most recognizable bicycle brand name ever built.

Part of the reason for the companies demise, was precisely that image of the bike that they always built. People just couldn't shake that image, and except lightweight road racers or multi speed fully suspended mountain bikes.

To say which bicycle brand was best is purely subjective. but to say which bicycle brand is the most iconic, then you would have to say the Schwinn.

As far as overall design, my personal favorite is the post war Schwinn B6  The 57 Chevy of bicycles. super common, but if it were not, and only one were ever built, it would be the most sought after bicycle of all time. Unfortunately, when something becomes common, no matter how beautiful it is, it becomes boring.
 But, I like to say, that it's common for a reason.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 9, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> I'm going to throw it out there again, Huffman had more iconic bikes than anyone else.
> Safety Streamline, Super Streamline, Twin-Flex, Champion, Dial-Your-Ride, Customliner, Radio Bike... who else had that many home runs? add to that, that the middle of the line Huffman I posted in the original post is a match for the best of the competition.




Scott,
You cannot have an icon, without recognition buddy (and a gimmick like a radio bike isn't an icon either).
Most folks reading your list don't know what these bicycles are...and I am not being condescending... Huffman produced in such low numbers, they just don't turn up...almost never!
A Twinflex Champion is the next bicycle I would want, money being no object.
Chris


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 9, 2011)

This is a tough one...my favorite bike is my 39 Columbia Superb and to me, it is built better than any other pre or postwar bike. The geometry is ideal and it rides like no other brand of bike but looks-wise...not particularly unique or outlandish just a high attention to detail and craftsmanship with some of the best (at the time) quality of components. I am not a huge fan of Elgins but after reading the previous posts, I can agree to most if not all of the points concerning style or uniqueness but quality is debatable if that is what we are trying to determine. Even the Westfield built Elgins were built at a lower level than the Columbia line also built by Westfield. The Huffman bikes I have own (or owned) were very unique with beautiful paint schemes but I don't think they were built as well as my prewar Schwinn cantilever. So I guess my answer to Scott's original post is that I feel my Columbia is ahead of pre war Schwinns...but I have rode a few post war Schwinns that are tough to beat...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 9, 2011)

when I was new in the hobby I looked through the Evolution of the bicycle books and stopped dead when I reached the page with the Huffman Champion in red and black on it. I was stunned! never before had I imagined there was a bike so amazing looking! no radio gimick, no knowledge of rarity or availability, I didn't even consider it an issue if the thing was well built or not. it was only later that I realized just how unlikely it was that I'd ever find one, or what it would cost me. this is the reaction I'm looking for from you guys, not "I only collect the best and Schwinn is the best!".
if the postwar B-6 is the 57 Chevy of bikes, then the 1940 Huffman Champion is the Auburn Boat Tail Speedster, it matters little if someone doesn't know what a Boat Tail Speedster looks like, it's better than a '57 Chevy!
one more jab, do you guys know what the most viewed post on the cabe is?
click>


<click


----------



## sam (Nov 9, 2011)

What manufacturer had the best bicycle
I think Mead.I'm not sure if they originally built their own frames or not.Schwinn and others did supply frames at some point.But like Elgin they were assembled to their specs. Often with imported parts.The williams pattern chain ring and the English pat. flutted forks are two examples.And their hardened BB and heatsets are top of the line.
someone once called them high class schwinns.These bikes are not specal in design just a bit extra in quality.


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 9, 2011)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Another $0.02, my '39 Dayton Twin-Flex (restored by Dave Stromberger) is one of my faves design-wise.  It hangs on my wall and is literally eye candy/art.  It is one of the most visually stunning bikes I've ever seen and I'm just fortunate to own it.   I'll post pics sometime.




I agree about the Twinflex. In person, the bike is beyond stunning. It's not a bike, it's a Twinflex. It just happens to look like a bike. People come in to my shop see the Flex's and it blows their mind. 99% of people think they are custom built or are far more modern (1980's at the oldest). The simple scale of these bikes is something to behold. Everything is huge on them. The fenders are huge, the frame (suspension, frame itself and fork) are huge, the handlebars are huge. The engineering is beyond compare and the overall look is very tough to beat. 


I think this topic is turning into a few different topics. Which bikes are more visually appealing? Which are better built? Which are more iconic? Asking which bike is "best" is in itself, subjective by nature. I already cast my vote for the Elgin brand as most visually appealing. I can agree that Schwinn's are for the most part, better built than other bikes of the time and as far as iconic goes, it is tough to beat a Phantom (even though I personally can't stand them). Everyone knows what they are. If you didn't own one at the time, you wanted one more than anything else and this desire still exists in many non-collector people to this day. You don't have to know a thing about bikes to know what a 1950's Schwinn Black Phantom is. Does this mean they are the "best" bikes? I don't think so.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 9, 2011)

I phrased my challenge in the first post vague intentionally. I wanted to show you guys something, there is no best brand, there is no best bike, there is no best model! no one brand deserves a place any higher than any other brand. we should value our bikes based on how much we like them, and how available they are, ie. supply and demand. it is ludicrous in the extreme that there were recently 2 prewar Schwinns on ebay that suspiciously skyrocketed to over $6,000.00! let's be real, none of the arguments here convince me that the most common of bikes ie a B-6 Schwinn is that much better than the next bike of the same age and scarcity!

more people have collected 57 Chevies than almost anything else but let's consider whether it's really the best car. which would you like to go out to the garage and see sitting there?

This:





or This:





This:





or this:





which would you rather have:?
there are as many answers to this question as there are cars, but, name recognition is not a basis for judging what's best. not many people will have heard of Delahaye, but I'd rather have one than 10 '57 Chevies though everyone knows what one those is. The Chevy is probably better built, gets better mileage, is definitely more recognizable, but better?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 9, 2011)

I found some documentation as to what is the finest (best) bicycle...Iver Johnson!
If price at the time determined best, they're up there.
Little of any outsourcing and materials were quality construct.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 9, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> I found some documentation as to what is the finest (best) bicycle...Iver Johnson!
> If price at the time determined best, they're up there.
> Little of any outsourcing and materials were quality construct.
> View attachment 30967



well... that settles it!
thanks for coming everyone...


----------



## chitown (Nov 9, 2011)

*chal·lenge*
a. A call to engage in a contest, fight, or competition
b. An act or statement of defiance; a call to confrontation

View attachment 30968

Ok, I'll bite and say that the Aluminum Monark Silver Kings were far above the competition when they came out. I challenge any of those boats you call bikes to a race against a Silver King. If we were all kids on the same block, I would want to be the one with the Silver King. Not even close. I will not say that they had a superior line of bikes as you claim the Huffmans had (and I do like some of those designs). I actually dislike Flo-cycles and think they are rip offs of CCM Flyte designs with a goofy metal plate to act as some nonsensical spring leaf suspension. And the Wingbars are a little over indulgent in their deco lines that it goes against my design = function equation. I think Monark nailed it with the basic models and were far superior in their technical innovations they were able to successfully engineer. They took a basic, successful motobike frame design, lengthened it, lowered it with 24" wheels, lightened it with aluminum and streamlined the lugs with beautiful castings. They were decades ahead of the field in metallurgy and engineering. 

View attachment 30964View attachment 30965View attachment 30966

So for me beauty is in the lugs of the base models. It is total form following function and for me it doesn't get better than when they meet in an eye pleasing design. The forks are like modern bladed aero forks and the fact that is a weldless design is amazing. As a brand Monark did make some nice design innovations with the 5-bar frames and the adjustable mounting handlebars that can be mounted on the cross-bar... I think those look totally rat-rod. And also the "pie crust" chain guard that was decades ahead of the ones we see even up until still today. But when those 200lb Super Deluxes were on the market in the 50's they were like the Cadillacs of the bike world. I would hate to live at the top of a hill if I had one of those beasts. So I would say that as a whole Monark didn't have a wide variety of hits but I don't think they had to... why mess with perfection. But alas, WWII came along and all the good aluminum people were probably swept into the ranks of service for a higher purpose no longer tasked with making a cool kids bike.

I only wish they made more of the Racer models...


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 9, 2011)

Safety Streamline/Aerocycle, Super Streamline/Autocycle Jewel Tank, Twin-Flex/Cantilever Autocycle, Champion/Phantom, Dial-Your-Ride/Panther, Customliner/B6, Radio Bike/Corvette Jaguar Panther........ who else had that many home runs?

SCHWINN DID !!!

C'mon, Scott!!  That was too easy !!!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2011)

twowheelfan said:


> i will agree with you, but this sounds funny,
> like " Hudson the Cadillac of cars" just saying.




It did sound funny, but it's actually based on an "actual vs perceived" notion.
As in: Fords up to say 1965 were really the staple vehicle of our lives, but duing the mid '60's there were more "visual Chevrolets" that Chevys ended up being perceived as Americas "Love".  ...does that make sense???? bri.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok baby-boomers... Didn't Schwinn kind of brain-wash us kids into thinking they "Were the Best"? Their advertizing department was un-parralled! Think about it...
Schwinns were seen with/on: Captain Kangaroo, The BOZO Show, cerial boxes, inside and backs of our favorite comic books! "You got a ball in bucket number 6" you win a brand spanking new Schwinn Typhoon!, or 3 Speed Corvette! They were in windows and displays at most of the toy stores. They were freak'n EVERYWHERE! No other brands marketing came close. JMHO.  A side note: BICYCLES~ before WW2, marketing target= Adults.  Post WW2 target= Youth.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 10, 2011)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Safety Streamline/Aerocycle, Super Streamline/Autocycle Jewel Tank, Twin-Flex/*(1.Cantilever Autocycle)*, Champion/*(2.Phantom)*, Dial-Your-Ride/(3.Panther), Customliner/*(4.B6)*, Radio Bike/*(5.6.7....Corvette Jaguar Panther)*........ who else had that many home runs?
> 
> SCHWINN DID !!!
> 
> C'mon, Scott!!  That was too easy !!!



not to be too picky but you have about 7 cantilever Schwinns in there. for us non Schwinn guys that's like me saying Huffman made red ones and blue ones and black ones, and green ones. swap out a few canti's for something novel and ground breaking. maybe something like the first balloon tire bike ever? I'll give you that as ground breaking but it still isn't as awe inspiring as a Bluebird or SS Huffman. I'll give you one better, the Stingray, certainly has a cult following.


----------



## kz1000 (Nov 10, 2011)

Coca-Cola classic,   diet coke,   caffiene free diet coke,   coke zero,   vanilla coke,  black cherry coke,   they are all just  COKE, nothing special, just another Coke product


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah,

 But if you go to the local 7/11 and fill up a cup from the generic dispenser, you still call it a Coke.

 It doesn't mean that it is better or worse, it is just the nomeclature that people use to identify that type of product.

 If you have a product that becomes so familiar, that people use your brand name to identify the type of product, then you have won the battle. Hands down.


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 10, 2011)

If Coke = Bike, then we all like different flavors of the same basic drink.  If there was only one flavor, we would all be riding/collecting a Schwinn.  That's what makes the CABE great!  We can come here and get what ever flavor we want and sometimes try something new!

Joe


----------



## bricycle (Nov 10, 2011)

When I have a cola, I ask for a Pepsi. But during a taste test of the three, I picked RC (Royal Crown), it just plain tastes better.
Just say'n....


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 10, 2011)

That is what makes this site so nice - variety! Alot of good points being made here. You may think I am a Schwinn head, but I love all old bikes! I was wondering if and when Iver Johnson would be mentioned. How many bike makers made their niche in guns first then evolved to bikes? The reason I like Schwinns is because when I was young, we were kinda poor. I always wanted a Schwinn (brain-washed) but always got a secong hand Royce Union instead. So to me, Schwinns are best because of my lack of ownership when I was young. But I gotta say, an Iver is more precisely built than a Schwinn.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok, I think this is the place for relating what happened to a couple of months ago. I was getting quotes on a new roof and one sales guy spots the restored 1921 Columbia Chainless hanging on my livingroom wall (yes, I have issues). Anyway, the first thing out of his mouth is *"Wow...is that an old Schwinn?". * I proudly state that, *"no, it is a shaft drive bike made by Columbia just a couple of miles from here"*. He replies *"I'll bet you wish it was a Schwinn though". * What could I say? He does not know I am known as MrColumbia. Deserved or not Schwinn had/has a universal reputation. 
 My personal opinion is what you grew up with may be the best bike ever.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Nov 10, 2011)

*@¿@!!!*



MrColumbia said:


> Ok, I think this is the place for relating what happened to a couple of months ago. I was getting quotes on a new roof and one sales guy spots the restored 1921 Columbia Chainless hanging on my livingroom wall (yes, I have issues). Anyway, the first thing out of his mouth is *"Wow...is that an old Schwinn?". * I proudly state that, *"no, it is a shaft drive bike made by Columbia just a couple of miles from here"*. He replies *"I'll bet you wish it was a Schwinn though". * What could I say? He does not know I am known as MrColumbia. Deserved or not Schwinn had/has a universal reputation.
> My personal opinion is what you grew up with may be the best bike ever.





Very True!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

oops! i thought it was best ride. the elgins and the shelby airflows are tops in my book. the designs are spaceage and capture the future.  they made them  into a ridable art form.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 10, 2011)

If you picked the '57 Chevy Bel-Air convertible, at least you could drive it every day. If you picked the Delahaye, you would drive it once a year and invite your friends over to oogle over it in your garage. 

Personally, I'd take the Delahaye if offered the choice, sell it, and buy as many cool old bikes of every make that I like. This list would of course include Schwinns, Elgins, and Shelbys, etc. 

As for a car, I'd rather have an old Porsche.


----------



## slick (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok here we go. I have a Scwinn B6 and it rides terrible, feels heavy, and the stock gearing sucks. I have multiple Colsons but they are a little hard on the legs to pedal if your seat is in an asthetically pleasing location (low) looking good as the bike sits there. I have ridden Elgins and they are OK. Jc Higgins no way. WAY too heavy and uncomfortable. Monarks, same thing. Big and bulky like i'm riding the titanic. But the top of my list is My Shelby Airflow or Hiawatha Arrow. I have ridden ALL my bikes every sunday on long 25 mile plus rides and the Shelby and Hiawatha both have great gearing, have never left me sore to sit on the toilet when I got home, and never felt heavy even though they do weigh in up there. The bars alone make your arms feel at ease. O and i've only had to stand up on the pedals to climb a hill or if against the notorious Long Beach Cyclone Coaster headwind out on the beach path that I have encountered both times we rode down there. LOL!! My two babies of the bunch.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 10, 2011)

As far as styling, those two bikes are the Delahayes in my opinion, SWEEEET.......!!!


----------



## slick (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks buddy. I love the off the wall stuff that people trip on. They attract head scracthers everywhere I ride them. The best was when some guy asked if it was a repop because he thought he saw one like it at walmart? I told him i'd buy them all if he did. LOL!!


----------



## meteor (Nov 10, 2011)

What is the gearing on these bikes??


----------



## slick (Nov 10, 2011)

Skiptooth 26-10 or 52-20 in a standard pitch. My B6 has a standard phantom 52 tooth front sprocket with a 18 in the rear standard pitch. It may sound like not much difference but it seems like the world to me!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 10, 2011)

Not too bad, 24 hours, 1000 views, 6 pages, and 60 posts!
So, why can't we contribute like this all the time?


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 10, 2011)

See what happens when you call out the Schwinn guys, to explain why their bikes are the best bikes on the planet.


----------



## schwinnja (Nov 10, 2011)

*Heavy B-6*



slick said:


> Skiptooth 26-10 or 52-20 in a standard pitch. My B6 has a standard phantom 52 tooth front sprocket with a 18 in the rear standard pitch. It may sound like not much difference but it seems like the world to me!




Bring your B-6 to the Cyclone swap and I'll take it off your hands!
I know I can ride it after my Long Beach Marathon debacle!

John


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 10, 2011)

I have an idea, I'll bring a Huffman or two to the Cyclone Swap, you guys bring your Schwinns, Slick is bringing his Shelby. there will be other makes there. we'll take turns on a short ride around the block on each and see which one rides best. unless, that is, you're afraid the 57 Chevies won't hold up to the Delahayes!:o


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey! The song didn't say that I drove my Delehaye to the levee but the levee was dry.

They were singing about Buddy Holly and Chevrolets It doesn't get much more American than that!


----------



## GenuineRides (Nov 10, 2011)

*The Best?*

To evaluate the best I think you need to look at the entire lineage over time.  At the turn of the century many bikes looked the same, even up until the 30's, many were of undefined style...until Schwinn made some leaps in style/design, and all the others followed suit too.  Schwinn ran extremely strong from 1933 to 1973.  How many of the other manufacturers carried thru the 50's with their cantilever bikes, and on well into the 1960's & 70's like Schwinn did with their market leading middle weights and iconic Stingray run...I own Schwinns from '36 to '71 with no major complaints about any of them.  Schwinn had probably the best overall parts/frame/steel/chrome quality supported by a strong dealer group with readily available parts, variety of colors, and numerous styles and sizes.  Maybe not always the top performing and "best" looking or easiest to ride, but overall - superior, when you weigh all factors in aggregate.
GenuineRides


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 10, 2011)

So... how would you explain the rise of Huffman?
Started in 1934, way behind everyone in production when some of the best bikes were already coming out. Huffman had only a couple percent of the market by the outbreak of WWII. After the war, during the time of Schwinn's great Phantoms, Middleweights and Stingrays, Huffy rose in production and was third in American production in 1960, just under 30 years after they started making bikes! Huffy became the number one producer of bicycles in America in 1977, and currently they claim to be "The largest manufacturer of bicycles in the world". 
And where is the Iconic Schwinn today?

If you are right about the quality and popularity of Schwinn, they should have crushed Huffman, instead we see a late starter who with better bikes and more innovative design overtook Schwinn in fairly short order even though Schwinn had a 30+ year head start at the market and an already Iconic name brand by the time Huffman came into the game!
No, I don't think you win the "quality", or "market leading" arguments, Huffman charged them out of the gate and steadily gained on Schwinn until they overtook them, and Schwinn died the most ghastly death of being made in China today by a foreign held company. Not only is Huffy the biggest today, they're still American owned!


----------



## Dave K (Nov 10, 2011)

Huffy passed up Schwinn in 1977 when they out cheaped Schwinn.  I was a kid in the late 1970s and no one wanted to be seen on a Huffy.  They were the absolute bottom of the barrel junk.  I was shocked when I found out that Huffy had at one time produced quality bicycles


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 10, 2011)

I started getting interested in bikes in the 1980's and I wouldn't even work on Huffys- no matter what you did they still wouldn't  function properly. My view was always "Scrap on sight" and I still have a collection of Huffy pipe cheaters.    If you want cheap, you get cheap and you get a Huffy. To quote a favorite bumper sticker, "If Huffy made an airplane would you fly on it?"


----------



## Dave K (Nov 10, 2011)

Ultimately I don't think a company's standing in today's world of Chinese made junk bikes has any real relevance on the bike makers of the 30s 40s 50s.  The names huffy schwinn etc etc are just names that have been bought and sold and repackaged to the point that nothing remains of the great company's they once were


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 10, 2011)

Exactly, even the name "Huffy" brings back memories of crummy bikes and crummy performance. That is why we don't think of them today as quality made. They may have been at one time, but that was long ago.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not too sure it's entirely fair to say that prewar Huffmans suffer from bad quality in the 1970's.
I just wanted to point out that the argument that Schwinn is better and can be demonstrated by their popularity over time isn't really accurate.
if we made a graph starting in 1934 ending with the demise of Schwinn, showing only the two companies, the Schwinn line would start at the top left and angle down to the bottom right, where the Huffman line would start at the bottom left and end at the top right.

if we limit succes to the prewar period, you still have Huffman starting in 1934 and climbing straight up all the way along. granted they were mostly taking market share from the other manufacturers that were failing by the time the war started, but you have to admit Huffman was taking that share of the market while Schwinn didn't. why is that? certainly anyone who has seen the prewar Huffmans can't argue that Huffman out cheaped Schwinn at that point. arguably the years between 1934 and 1942 are the "Golden Age" of Schwinn.
some of the numbers you find are staggering. it's been claimed that Huffman made 70,000 bikes in 1940, and 140,000 in 1941! that's double! that's the year the famous brown/tan Autocycle was made!
Huffman doubled their sales in 1941 in the face of that very bike!

I don't think you get to argue they were better based on the fact that they sold more bikes, they had a 30+ head start.
I don't think you get to argue they were better based on the idea that they were better built. I've let a few Schwinn guys ride my Super Streamline and they're usually amazed at how nice they feel and ride.
there are less Huffmans today because they built less. they built less because they were a smaller company. they were a smaller company because they started 30 years after everyone else.
these prewar Schwinns are so common that the only thing left to collect are odd color variations! you're lucky to see two Huffmans at a ride...period! then people say look at the Huffman, not I have the brown and tan one...I have the black and white one.
if I want something everyone else has, I'll collect the new 50 state quarters!


----------



## GenuineRides (Nov 11, 2011)

Volume alone or a swift rise to the top doesn't equate to better or best.  Today WalMart is the largest grocery chain in the US, and they have only been doing it for 10 years.  Are they the best?  I don't think so.  Are they at the top of the heap because of their prices?  Probably yes.  There has been a paradigm shift in society, one towards price as the prime influencing factor, and away from quality and lasting value.  There was also a shift towards immediate gratification to acquire something, more materialistic accumulation, possessions being tied to wealth, and lower prices allowed this.  This became true with bicycles and other hard goods too.  Thus the rise of Huffy.  Remember Datsun, they were cheap too, and had to change their name to Nissan to help remove the cheap stigma.  Bicycles were a real means of transportation, intended to work for many years, for many today they are just a fun distraction.  Try telling your 15 year old today they are getting a new bike, not a car, next year.  In 1950 that same 15 year old would not have had the same "entitled" feeling "I must have a car" like the youth today.  But we are seeing some glimmer of hope, driven by the higher oil prices and Green shift.  

My point was that longevity, diversity, broad appeal, accessibility, etc. are all additional factors to weigh in on "best".  Schwinn had those other factors going for them for most of the century.  Has it been run into the ground, a big tragic YES, but overall over the last 100 years of time they were superior.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 11, 2011)

*From a light weights point of view...Schwinn was king*

I got into the classic bicycle hobby in 1997.  In those days I visited the old bicycle shops in Santa Cruz California.... alot on my free time.  I was only 22 years of age in 1997... i remember seeing bicyclebones...literally bicycles butchered up in the yards...elgins, monarks, schwinns, huffmans, etc.  Of all the bike brands I found that piecing together a Schwinn was much easier than other brands...parts fit together much better and were much easier to disassemble than other brands where it was common to see parts literally rust/fuse together beyond repair.  I had a 1939 Dayton/Huffman with a seized neck in the fork...i had a 1936 Iver Johnson that had plating peel off like dead skin off a snake..pitting nightmare.  I saw a elgins with joints cracked or bent beyond repair.  Schwinn in my experience just were in better shape....parts were easier to find... usually in restoreable condition and their plating albiet aged still could be restorable.  Parts are available today and  the fact that many bikes were produced....makes it more enjoyable to restore a schwinn.  I really liked the way the 1936/38 Iver Johnson rode and I regret trading it to Fabers out in San Jose for a run of mill Schwinn postwar bike but at 23/24 years of age I wanted to have a bike I could rebuild right away...I never did learn how to take an Iver Johnson crank apart so that too lead to my decision to trade it.  Today Im a Schwinn guy and at 36 years of age I have lots to learn about the bike hobby.....For me Schwinn Produced a simple bike to work on compared to the rest and i believe the schwinns pre 1970s werent built to last.....remember their saying ....bring your broken parts to a schwinn shop for free replacements??.... i have read spoke volumes about the olden days when a simple bicycle company cared about their customers and their product.  How many bike companies can say that today........?  exactly. But sad with the times Schwinn would become like the rest producing junk bikes....sad story....but all you have to do is look to the past and on the bay Schwinn followers can be seen remembering the past and trying to preserve some piece of it whether for profit or for the love....its still a passion and the brand was king


----------



## elginkid (Nov 11, 2011)

To compare bikes we need to compare just the base manufacturers, Schwinn, Westfield, Colson, Cleveland Welding, Murray, D.P. Harris, Huffman, Shelby, Iver Johnson and Manton Smith...who were probably responsible for 90% of the bikes out there (am I missing someone?  Ohio seems to be well represented here).  I'm not sure it's fair to say a 1940 Firestone Flying Ace mid-range model is better than an 1940 Elgin 4 Star.  We should be comparing a Huffman or Colson built frame to a Murray or Westfield frame.    

I can't say for sure who I think made the best bicycles, but I too prefer the pre-WWII bicycles.  The 1930s had the disadvantage of restructuring the American bicycle industry towards children, which left us with fantastically beautiful bikes, but terribly impractical for anything other than shorter, flatter trips.  (Not that we haven't done longer, hillier trips on them!)  But that resulted in things like shorter frames, shorter cranksets, fewer gears, etc.  Many bikes after the war began a steady decline in quality until the bicycle revolution of the 70s brought our attention to higher quality foreign bikes, much in the way that foreign auto manufacturers eclipsed domestic quality in the 70s.  Schwinn it must be said, continued to make sturdy bikes, and did maintain an upper level of bikes with quality rivaling (despite some different construction techniques) many foreign brands.  That said, I'm also not much of a Schwinn guy.  

I prefer my taller frame motorbike (Colson) for the simple reason that it fits better than something like my Red Phantom, which I find to be a terrible ride.  Tall frame, large wheels, long wheelbase...that's the stuff bikes are made of.    

Wes


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 11, 2011)

so...it's settled? there is no one best bike? there is no one best manufacturer?
that's been my finding. most manufacturers built really amazing bikes over the years. don't let anyone con you that Schwinns are best, they're clearly not. they made great bikes but under a given circumstance they either stand out as the best or they don't. under a differing circumstance it will be another bike.

I just don't like the snow job that there's a 1941 cantilever bike out there that's somehow the Holy Grail of bikes! we're talking about a design that's available over a span of 80 years. how can it possibly be a better collectible than something made one year in very limited quantities? may as well go outside and collect the rocks in the yard, they're just as hard to find and just as easy to restore. I'm tempted to buy a 1970's Schwinn and repop phantom tank along with some other newer parts and paint them like a prewar Autocycle and see just how much it looks like one of the ridiculously priced prewar beauties. I might just start with one of those 26" lowrider frames. I think I'll paint it brown and tan. just like Grandpa's

it's part of the challenge of restoring one of these that it's harder to find parts for. if you want easy go to wal-mart and pick one up. if you want a bit better look on ebay for one of the million or so Phantom repops. no rust, no stuck parts, no problems.
as for me, I want something that after I'm done I have something no one else has. I want the feeling of accomplishment that I found all the hard to find parts, and have saved something for posterity that otherwise may have been lost. in other words anything but a Schwinn


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 11, 2011)

Most of you know that I not a Schwinn guy, although I am getting the bug to add some into my collection. However, Schwinn was king of the heap. Every kid wanted a Schwinn. A lot of kids parents couldn't afford them, so they got department store bikes, but the kids wished they were Schwinns. They didn't ask Santa for a Huffy, or an AMF, or a Western Flyer, it was a Schwinn. 

Now those kids are of collectors age. What do they want, what else, the bike they couldn't get, a Schwinn. 

Why Schwinn? Well, the era of bikes that we are talking about, hands down, Schwinn were the best built bikes. They held up. The quality of Columbias, Elgins, Huffmans, Murrays left a lot to be desired. They were cheaper. You get what you pay for. 

Schwinn's litter the earth. The damn things won't break. The department store bikes broke easily. They hard to find in decent shape. That's the hunt I am looking for. It's a challenge.


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 11, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> I don't think you get to argue they were better based on the fact that they sold more bikes, they had a 30+ head start.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Not completely accurate. George Huffman started building bikes in 1892...Lasted untill 1922. Reorganized by his son and became Huffman a few years later.


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 11, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> if I want something everyone else has, I'll collect the new 50 state quarters!




Great analogy Scott!


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 11, 2011)

I have read Everyone's testimony. Lots of good points. But I always thought that the best bike was the one that you are the most proud of and enjoy riding the most in your collection.


----------



## OldRider (Nov 11, 2011)

StevieZ said:


> I have read Everyone's testimony. Lots of good points. But I always thought that the best bike was the one that you are the most proud of and enjoy riding the most in your collection.




In my opinion StevieZ just settled this interesting argument. Different bikes for different people thats what the best bicycle is.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 11, 2011)

OldRider said:


> In my opinion StevieZ just settled this interesting argument. Different bikes for different people thats what the best bicycle is.



you guys are Preaching to the Choir as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 11, 2011)

Wait a minute.......I KNOW what the best bike is... This really is simple.  Why, it's your *LATEST* one!


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 11, 2011)

> you guys are Preaching to the Choir as far as I'm concerned!.




I concur... this thread began with the simple question "What manufacturer had the best bicycle" any year, any model?  Somewhere we digressed from the best "bike" (model & year) to the "best manufacturer". I thought for sure I would see more information as to the model specifics? 

Oh by the way, I read some disparaging comments that the ride on some prewar Schwinn's were not comfortable...that may be very true! But only because you were riding a Schwinn that wasn't build for you! I believe Schwinn offered 3 frame sizes on their early models.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 11, 2011)

fordsnake said:


> I concur... this thread began with the simple question "What manufacturer had the best bicycle" any year, any model?  Somewhere we digressed from the best "bike" (model & year) to the "best manufacturer". I thought for sure I would see more information as to the model specifics?
> 
> Oh by the way, I read some disparaging comments that the ride on some prewar Schwinn's were not comfortable...that may be very true! But only because you were riding a Schwinn that wasn't build for you! I believe Schwinn offered 3 frame sizes on their early models.



in my opinion, this is the best bike ever made. there is nothing so beautiful, they're not common, they're not cheap, they ride great, they're light and strong. they're large enough for an adult to ride. it's got it all.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 11, 2011)

> in my opinion, this is the best bike ever made. there is nothing so beautiful, they're not common, they're not cheap, they ride great, they're light and strong. they're large enough for an adult to ride. it's got it all.




Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 11, 2011)

I love it LOL. We all love are bikes. lets ride now.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't get it, okay, so Huffys are the best bikes now?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 12, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> I don't get it, okay, so Huffys are the best bikes now?



nope, Huffmans are my best bike.
I just knew that some would have everyone believe that there was only one brand that was best, and that it should be obvious that it was Schwinn.
I just didn't like that, people collect Schwinns because "they are the best" rather than collecting what is actually the best. the best bike is the one you look at and just drool over. the one that you want everyone to know you have and you know they envy you for.
no matter how many times I look, no matter how many I see, a 1940 Huffman just gives me thrills.

...and I was bored and wanted to see how big a thread I could make
and I must admit, I still got it!:o


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 12, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> ...and I was bored and wanted to see how big a thread I could make
> and I must admit, I still got it!:o




Yes you do! Glad your here, you always offer some great info.


----------



## Nathan2307 (Nov 12, 2011)

I think I'm going to be in the Schwinn camp. Not only do they look great, they ride even better! My favorite bike to ride by far is the Phantom.... Also, a tear down is so much easier when you're working with a Schwinn. Everything comes appart and goes back together without a hitch...generally... That has to speak to their quality don't you think?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 12, 2011)

depends, what else have you had?


----------



## GenuineRides (Nov 12, 2011)

Who had the lifetime frame warranty?...Schwinn!  

Ride any double straight bar with a springer, Panther, Motorbike, even DX, tried and true even today 70+ years later.

Every buyer knew they could go to their local dealer and get service on their Schwinn "investment".  That added value and credibility.
(not that you could make a claim today, but it sure would be fun to try!)

Where would you go to get your Huffman fixed?  Probably the Schwinn dealer.

GenuineRides


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 12, 2011)

*The geometry of this 1937 Iver Jonhson was the best I ever rode.*

There was something about this Iver Johnson that i recall.  Its geomtry was good for my frame...standing at 5'10 1/2 hehe....I felt like i was flying with out riding a bicycle as the front end was shorter....so bad for my knees but it was a thrill for a short time before i traded it....ugh


----------



## jackomeano (Nov 12, 2011)

*Challenge*

What,
      All I have read is about is American models of bicycle.  HELLO out there !!! There is alot of others out there! American Bicycles like schwinn had perfect sexy curves and a very studey frames Period. for a period.  (If is just about american bicycles I go for a schwinn or maybe early sterling with a  gear drive...) Now Im not Italian Im A green horn for Newport R.I. and Im impresseted with the Italian design you pick. Deraillers thank you Italy use aircraft alum on a bicycle thank you Italy,(3ttt) Master builders with  a life time of workmanship you name them. Lets see If you would like to see some bicycle for getting around and usefullness. www.decadence.blogspot.com I know it s in Italian but you can still see the Pictures America... Ancora ,Bottecchia, De Rosa,Ganna , Maino ,OLmo, Bianchi the oldest  bicycle manufacturer in the world. and how about the german Wolsit.
If its just for the curve I love to look at my 4os Schwinn But if Im going to ride for a few miles I love the fell of a few gears and progressive position.
 Then again  what do I know LOL...
Jamie Raposa

 Just my picture Not the one I would vote for but just an ida  15speeds fenders lightweight... and colourful.
My vote would be for a lightwieght mid to late 60 steel frame masi 10 speed with a modern seat , Dont worry you wont catch me. Im all ready there.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 12, 2011)

*This Elgin alone sends shivers up my spine....*

This bike right here I think is elegant in the 30s era....Even more than the aerocycle....the laid back seat post rattles my imagination and the tank is super cool.  In terms of design this one takes it.  The genius geometry is a bonus....then i saw the SHaft drive robin somewhere and i was like WTF!!! Where have you been all my life .....?? the pic shaft drive Elgin Robin is next to the bright red one check it out.....WOW!!! WHat a lady!


----------



## mruiz (Nov 12, 2011)

*Is this a Huffman?*





 I though it was a Westfied Columbia?


----------



## Nathan2307 (Nov 12, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> depends, what else have you had?





There seems to be some kinda weirdness with some of you here. I've been jumped on with almost every post I've made.I would like to post without feeling like it some kind of dick measuring contest... Maybe I'm not the collector some of you are but I've been collecting for 20 years and I've owned Elgins, Higgins, Roadmasters, Colsons, Schwinns.... I don't know what else to say??


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 12, 2011)

Nathan2307 said:


> There seems to be some kinda weirdness with some of you here. I've been jumped on with almost every post I've made.I would like to post without feeling like it some kind of dick measuring contest... Maybe I'm not the collector some of you are but I've been collecting for 20 years and I've owned Elgins, Higgins, Roadmasters, Colsons, Schwinns.... I don't know what else to say??



Please don't take me the wrong way, the point of this post it to keep it going. if we were face to face there would be a back and forth discussion. I'm not sure about your analogy but it isn't about a personal measurement but about your preference. my point the whole way is that all bikes are special to someone. I've been a bit stronger to some of the posts than I was to yours, and I hope the posters understand it's all in good fun. I have really liked the Schwinns I've had.
being a poorer collector I've had some of the most bedraggled Schwinns and let me tell you they were just as rusted together as any other brand. the worst was the stem on a Schwinn Tiger I had. really nice looking bike but the stem had to be cut and the fork taken out and heated with a torch to get the other piece out so I could ship it when I sold it. kinda wish I'd kept it, it was a nice bike really.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 12, 2011)

Nathan, relax a bit bud, I read Scott's reply and he only asked the question to determine what you are comparing you reply to...hardly jumped down your throat. Plus, after looking through your past 25 posts, I don't see any reason to think there is any weirdness perhaps you have received some weird PMs or something...
And we all know that Scott is the official Huffman cheerleader and enjoys a spirited debate, albeit opinionated, more than most people. And I do agree with you concerning replies...I think people do not understand how their reply can be interpreted and I too am guilty of unintentionally ruffling feathers with my words...just a sign of communicating via internet vs in person...we're all (mostly) good here so have fun...


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 12, 2011)

*Just wanted to post*

I'm probably going to have to classify myself as one of the prewar Schwinn guys, not necessarily for the reasons others have mentioned and I don't know why. That's not all I collect and have some others that are pretty rare that I wouldn't consider getting rid of.

One of the comparisons that has come up in these discussions is how one brand of bike rides better than another. The size of the frame(16",18", 20") was mentioned to offset some of those replies.

I would like to add that I think these bikes were built with their styling and accessories to bait a kid into buying it and not for a full grown person to ride.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 12, 2011)

Ignorance to the changing market and styles is what ultimately sent Schwinn to the crusher. In addition to the same frame used for all those years, they were late in the MX, BMX, and Mountain Bike market. So, this, along with higher cost, brought Schwinn to Chapter 11 in 1993. They are a name now, nothing else. Roadmaster soon followed suite, then Murray, and last, but not least, Huffy. The iconic names they built, like Western Flyer and Free Spirit died with them all.

Out of all the vintage bikes I've seen, there have been less Schwinns and more of the other big brands. Now, I do have a'77 Hollywood I'm about done with. I agree, every part minus the frame, fork, and S7 wheels are all made by other companies which supplied the other brands. Mesinger, Bendix, Shimano, Wald, etc.

I have never ridden a vintage Schwinn, and I won't ride the '77 Hollywood. I won't fit and I'll look silly. I have had lots of good luck with Huffy though. I do admit, ONCE I got one with a spun bearing. But I can tell it was dried out and WAAAYY too tight. Other than smoother welds, I couldn't notice a difference.

I may sound passive, but I can't pick. I buy what I like and can afford, and enjoy the hobby. I can't really toss in a bike that probably hasn't been mentioned before, but I will vouch for the Space-Race era bikes built by Huffy and Murray. The most famous is the Spaceliner by Murray for Sears. But there was also the Huffy Silver Jet, Monark Silver King, Sears Flightliner, Western Flyer Cosmic Flyer, etc. I think they reflect a time when this nation was the leader in technology and are part of a very important time in our history.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 12, 2011)

aasmitty757 said:


> I'm probably going to have to classify myself as one of the prewar Schwinn guys, not necessarily for the reasons others have mentioned and I don't know why. That's not all I collect and have some others that are pretty rare that I wouldn't consider getting rid of.
> 
> One of the comparisons that has come up in these discussions is how one brand of bike rides better than another. The size of the frame(16",18", 20") was mentioned to offset some of those replies.
> 
> I would like to add that I think these bikes were built with their styling and accessories to bait a kid into buying it and not for a full grown person to ride.





Well, I would disagree somewhat. Pre-War era was a different time. Everybody wanted a bicycle, it was a favorite past time for America in the 1910s up to WWII, but it was an expensive one, though. Post war, bikes were pictured as something a kid or teenager rode until they bought a car, with the exception of a few English bikes. Adult cycling did start to come back in the late 60s though.


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 13, 2011)

Andrew Gorman said:


> "If Huffy made an airplane would you fly on it?"




Ironic...

http://aviationdayton.com/places/huffman-prairie.html


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 13, 2011)

supposedly there is a connection between Huffman or rather Davis, and the Wright Brothers. the question may be better put "if Huffy hadn't built a plane we might not be flying in them."


----------



## slick (Nov 13, 2011)

So I'm assuming by the lack of Shelby posts that i'm the only one? Sweet! Throw ALL your Shelbys my way and i'll throw all the schwinns back at you. LOL!!! Funny part is. I was in my bike room and counted 5 shelbys,5 colsons, and 5 schwinns. Only one of those schwinns are a 26" though. 2 are 24" for my boy and girl, and the other 2 are 20" ballooners for my kids beginners bikes as well considering my boy is 4 and my daughter just turned 1. So I guess i'm hinting at, if Shelby made little 20" ballooner 1938 Speedline Airflows my boy and girl would be riding those instead. Hmm not a bad idea for a custom built mini 20" Airflow scaled down? AWESOME here I go again!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey Slick,
Bring a Shelby or two to the Cyclone Swap and we'll put them against the Schwinn guys' pampered thoroughbreds, That is unless they're afraid again that they might get wet.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not going to be at the swap as we will be out of town. I feel bad that we won't attend and will miss the camaraderie! I'll see you some other time Chris, maybe the Tweed Run in January. Dang it, I'd rather go to a bike swap than go to Peoria, Illinois......


----------



## partsguy (Nov 13, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> supposedly there is a connection between Huffman or rather Davis, and the Wright Brothers. the question may be better put "if Huffy hadn't built a plane we might not be flying in them."





Besides NCR, Huffman/Huffy was a big employer in this area. That, along with the Wright Brothers in the same town, building bicycles, and building the first airplane with bicycle parts....I do believe you are right. Matter of fact, I have an old brochure from when the Carillon Park Bicycle Museum opened, shedding some light on the subject.

So before we go bashing Huffy and damming them to the crusher, lets think how the world would be different...


Now that I think about it...No wonder I find a ton of Huffys around here. They sold darn well in their area; matter of fact, I know somebody who used to work there.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 13, 2011)

a photo demonstrating the strength of Schwinn's frames...wait that isn't a Schwinn is it?


----------



## slick (Nov 14, 2011)

WOW that picture is awesome!! Yes I'll bring my Airfow out. I'm picking up a Colson 3 gill down there also so we can test that too. I just love the way Shelbys lay the seatpost back, seems to be a good height for me being 5'9" and the way the Airflow bars reach back at me instead of having to reach for the bars out in front or lean on them. We will definately do some test spins around the block.

Lawrence, since you are going to Illinois, look on the bright side, go scour the countyside for some bikes in peoples yards!! We'll miss you down there. The Tweed Ride is a definate YES! The lack of details is killing me! I still have to finish my bike. It has original patina to it right now and will stay that way for awhile.


----------



## dxmadman (Nov 14, 2011)

*Finnally Jumping In!*

Ok im diving in to this dogpile! Personaly i like em all! Ive never owned all of em but i have riden a few,Phantom" i own",AutoCycle,Huffman,Higgins,Shelby,Mercury,Columbia,Iverson,Iverjhonson.to name a few.THEY ALL ROCK! What does history say? Who was top dog pre balloon? Who owned the balloon market and started it? Who started the middle weight craze? The muscle bike Madness? Pre 63 kidds building home made highrisers in SOCAL would laugh you out of the neighbor hood if ya fixed up any thing else! Sting Rays evolved and  paved the way for BMX. Schwinn dominated the light weight multi geared market. When Mountain bikes became popular everyone used Schwinn Frames. All the old timers say they would spend a little more for a Schwinn cause it was better.Seriously Schwinn did put quality on the market and did leave some to catch up, or ride back home!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 14, 2011)

Scott, that picture is AWESOME!!!!!! 

We're going to try that out at Christmas on Trudy's Safety Streamline with the whole family! (Not cousin Steve though, he could break it by himself.

The Tweed Run will be an impromptu event this year, as we are brewing it up. I'll give everyone ample time.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 14, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> Scott, that picture is AWESOME!!!!!!
> 
> We're going to try that out at Christmas on Trudy's Safety Streamline with the whole family! (Not cousin Steve though, he could break it by himself.
> 
> The Tweed Run will be an impromptu event this year, as we are brewing it up. I'll give everyone ample time.



post photos!


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 15, 2011)

*Schwinn Was Made Better.....*

And still is,with respect to the "Cruiser" type bikes sold in shops. They are just way way overpriced and I don't see them lasting in the marketplace.My friend has a '37 or '38 Motorbike and the frame is very stout as compared to his CWC bike. The rear forks of the Schwinn are fully brazed in place as compared to the spotwelded forks of his CWC bike. That makes a huge  difference in strength.The Schwinn has a more comfortable riding position as well,due to the simple elegent geometry.I think the Schwinns were more concerned with building the best as opposed to using gimmicks like their competitors,such as the "Twin Flex" or those goofy h/bars found on my friends CWC bike.My @.02


----------



## fattommy (Nov 15, 2011)

*1936 Cadillac Airflo*

Here's my entry.  I can't say this is my ALL TIME favorite, but look at it.  Wow is not enough!
This is not my bike, I don't even know the owner but whoever does own it sure knows a good bike when he has one. Many of you have probably seen this bicycle before but for the novices among us... enjoy.  To my mind, the era of the 30's brought forth great, outstanding and lasting concepts in design.
Tommy

http://i.imgur.com/DM4YR.jpg


----------



## fattommy (Nov 15, 2011)

*1936 Cadillac Airflo*

I forgot to say in my previous post that I think the Shelby bikes were among the best.  In fact, I can honestly say. I never met a Shelby I didn't like.
Tommy


----------



## slick (Nov 15, 2011)

WOW that's a gorgeous shelby! I have one just like it needing full resto with a non chrome tank unfortunately. Thanks for sharing. Gives me inspiration to restore mine now.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 15, 2011)

fattommy said:


> Here's my entry.  I can't say this is my ALL TIME favorite, but look at it.  Wow is not enough!
> This is not my bike, I don't even know the owner but whoever does own it sure knows a good bike when he has one. Many of you have probably seen this bicycle before but for the novices among us... enjoy.  To my mind, the era of the 30's brought forth great, outstanding and lasting concepts in design.
> Tommy
> http://i.imgur.com/DM4YR.jpg




That is the airflow from Bicycle Bill I believe.
Here's what it looks like unrestored with a NOS airflex...






Still not my favorite, but it's up there!
Chris


----------



## poolboy1 (Nov 18, 2011)

slick said:


> So I'm assuming by the lack of Shelby posts that i'm the only one? Sweet! Throw ALL your Shelbys my way and i'll throw all the schwinns back at you. LOL!!! Funny part is. I was in my bike room and counted 5 shelbys,5 colsons, and 5 schwinns. Only one of those schwinns are a 26" though. 2 are 24" for my boy and girl, and the other 2 are 20" ballooners for my kids beginners bikes as well considering my boy is 4 and my daughter just turned 1. So I guess i'm hinting at, if Shelby made little 20" ballooner 1938 Speedline Airflows my boy and girl would be riding those instead. Hmm not a bad idea for a custom built mini 20" Airflow scaled down? AWESOME here I go again!





I LOVE SHELBY BICYCLES!........LOL!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 18, 2011)

took you Shelby guys long enough!
of course you'll have to ride a Huffman this Sunday to truly know what the best bike rides like.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 18, 2011)

Boy, that is the truth, nothing will make you appreciate your Shelby more than a few feet on a Huffman...


----------



## poolboy1 (Nov 18, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> took you Shelby guys long enough!
> of course you'll have to ride a Huffman this Sunday to truly know what the best bike rides like.




I have a Huffman to beat around the hood in....... They are ok..... You can have mine if you want it for..... $100.00 or so they are not worth that much.


----------



## poolboy1 (Nov 18, 2011)

old hotrod said:


> Boy, that is the truth, nothing will make you appreciate your Shelby more than a few feet on a Huffman...




A few feet of a shelby rolling over a Huffman! I don't even need a chain on my bike for that!


----------



## poolboy1 (Nov 18, 2011)

One of my friends just sent me a text............. I am joking! I hope to see and meet you guys on Sunday if i can find someone to watch my kid for me.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 18, 2011)

well, at least the Shelby guys can smack talk! and as for you Dave, as I recall, you have a pretty fancy Huffman that you didn't exactly turn down when it came along...


----------



## carlalotta (Nov 19, 2011)

For me, there is no comparison to an early Colson or Shelby aesthetically (I also have a weak spot for big, fat Monarks, especially the pistachio colored ones haha) They had beautiful lines and wonderful design. This solely is based off of what I find visually appealing and in my opinion, Schwinn just never made a bike that that was on the same level. Schwinn stayed the course with utilitarian design and they were very successful with that. Ultimately, I can appreciate a nice Schwinn just like I appreciate any other nice, old bike. I guess it all comes down to personal taste and preference and to each their own


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 19, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> well, at least the Shelby guys can smack talk! and as for you Dave, as I recall, you have a pretty fancy Huffman that you didn't exactly turn down when it came along...




I wanted to make a working display and I needed a bunch of parts to put in the box on my Cycletruck and the Huffy fit just right......I titled the display project "Cycletruck with a load of scrap" 

Of course I am kidding...this particular Huffman is a prized bike in my assortment...thanks for being such an easy smack-target Scott


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 19, 2011)

*I like this one.*

I am kind of partial to this one at the moment.  Classic understated flawless styling.  It doesn't relay on any exaggerated, overdone, garish, "look at me", gimmicks.  I can't find a single thing to criticize.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 19, 2011)

Granny panties have "Classic understated flawless styling" I'll take a string bikini.
and as for something to criticize... how about the fact that it looks like the chain guard was made out of an old wash board?
No, I think Dave has made my point with his photo.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 19, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> and as for something to criticize... how about the fact that it looks like the chain guard was made out of an old wash board?




For the unknowing philistines out there, those are called "speedlines" and they coordinate beautifully with the ones on the rack.


----------



## poolboy1 (Nov 19, 2011)

I think it is BS that one person can say one is better then the other. I think it is what you like and what it took you to get = money and time. How rare it is and this is the best bike ever is BS. I think ever manufacture has a high end bike and just because that is your brand does not make it the best. Ya but what? We going to talk about welds and where and who did what? Please!.... Love the bike you have and mine is not better then yours!   I love you all!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 19, 2011)

for those tuning in late, this is an exercise in futility, there obviously is no best bike. there are a few that were terrible but at the top there are at least one or two from each manufacturer... and it has turned into a fun filled smack-talk-fest,:o
and as for Speed lines...Doug... do they help get the wash out faster.
an example of Speed-lines done tastefully:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, we went to the swap today and I must say Huffman, Shelby, Colson and CWC were well represented, there was even an Elgin Robin...but you Elgin guys may not want to claim this one, she was far from cherry, but Schwinn?....well...not so much in the Schwinn Dept.
To be fair Marty brought a 1937 Schwinn Admiral, which was a nice looking bike, and he did let me ride it, and it was fine as long as I went straight...and didn't have to pedal.... to be fair, I suppose if I was 12 years old, and weighed 85 pounds, it might have been great, but I'm not.
So we learned a few things today.
1. Schwinns can't be ridden in the rain.
2. Huffmans and Shelbys aren't afraid to get wet.
3. A 1937 Schwinn Admiral is way too small for me!
4. Marty is the only Schwinn guy willing to take up the challenge, even if he wasn't willing to get his hanging tank Autocycle wet.
5. Dave bought a "Big Tank"Huffman just to irk me!!!
6. There is an Elgin Robin in the world that I might be able to afford...it may have been run over by a tractor but it was a Robin.

On a more serious note, the Swap was great...and wet. we had a great time, and we should do this more often!

Thanks guys I had a great time.


----------



## bairdco (Nov 20, 2011)

i was just having this conversation today with my roommate. i was talking about rare old bikes, and why schwinn's still command so much money, compared to almost everything else from the same era.

here's my thoughts:

from a "picker" standpoint, people who aren't going to ride the bike, might display it, but most probably will just try to turn it around and make a buck, you can't beat a schwinn. it's well known, even to people who know nothing about bikes. it's got the heavy nostalgia factor, as they were the majority of the market when we were all growing up. 

i think this is what keeps the prices of a schwinn so high. there really isn't anything special about it, and as scott pointed out, they made that horribly awful (my opinion) cantelever frame design for longer than most of us have been alive. and it's still copied today. not because it's a great design, but because it's so recognizable, and doesn't take any design skills on the part of the 20 chinese manufacturers who knock them out today.

the schwinn straight bars were very plain, as far as design's go, and schwinn liked to dress them up with fender bombs and other novelty items. 

but the main factor i see is that they were easily obtainable throughout the years. they were such a big player in the industry, with their own authorized dealers and stores, anyone could go down and buy their kid a schwinn for christmas without giving it any thought. "i'll take the blue one for timmy and the red one for sally..."

i don't understand how such a common bike can still command such outrageous prices though. pre-war schwinns are an almost daily occurence in the OC and LA craigslistings. the comparison to chevy and ford doesn't hold water in that sense, because if you're looking for (most) used replacement parts for your 57 chevy, you can pick them up for next to nothing and not end up sacrificing your mortgage for a bolt stamped AS.

they were well-made bikes in the "olden days," but after the 70's boom, produced lackluster bmx bikes and crappy ten speeds. if you showed up at the dirt track with your scrambler 36/36 that weighed 50lbs, you were gonna get laughed at. at least until the guy with the Huffy and his buddy with the Team Murray showed up (sad how all 3 companies "sold out" for the department store money.)

but back to classic bikes.

i've never been a hardcore collector, and i'm definitely not the most knowledgeable, but i've had cool older bikes since my teens, mostly 'cause you need a cool beach cruiser if you live in souther california, and schwinn's weren't on my list.

i've always went for the oddball bikes to set myself apart from everyone else.

currently, i think the pre-war colson's had it all. the loop-tail rear end is beautiful, unique, and the snap tanks, the gills, the bullnose, the giant chainguards, and everything else compliment each other perfectly.

and dude, a "steer from the rear" tandem? now you can look at your girlfriend's, uh, assets, and still be the one steering the bike.

the shelby's are another awesome bike, as are the Huffman's and the elgin's. 

another thing i consider, is take off all the fancy tanks, racks, chainguards, and all the bells and whistles (as most of these bikes are found anyway) and see what you have. a shelby airflow frame is still beautiful, a colson still has the looptail, and a schwinn looks like every cheap beach cruiser ever made since the 70's, and you can't tell the difference between it and a walmart huffy until you're 2 feet away. and if you tell the average tourist on the boardwalk, "hey,but it was made 70 years ago!" they'd probably tell you it's about time to buy another one. they're on sale for 79.99 at walmart...


----------



## slick (Nov 21, 2011)

The Pike swap was a blast! I had a VERY difficult time from wandering from my booth to look for good deals so i'm sure I missed out on some good stuff but it's probably for the best. 3 bikes that were for sale caught my eye. My best buddy has his 5 bar there, my other buddy has his Mead Ranger motorbike which I still want BTW! Funding just sucks right now. And a blue Colson blister tank bike. If anybody has his contact info Pm me please. 

Yes my Speedline Airflow got completely soaked. But guess what? I can dry it off. No big deal. The horizontal spring Lobdell seat was bagged so the leather didn't get wet at all. Uh oh! Here comes the all the reponses of how crazy i am to leave an all STEEL Speedline in the rain. I ride my bikes. Sorry.

The after party with Dave, Scott and myself was an absolute BLAST! I had to wait for traffic to die down over the grapevine so what better way then enjoy some great conversation about bikes and glance out the window at my airflow getting soaked. O well. As i said, it will dry. It lives in my house, so i'm sure 1 bath won't hurt her. HaHa! 

Also i'd like to thank all my friends for helping me unload my truck since I was a bit late showing up to the swap. So thanks Chris,Cliff,Dave,Mike,Tony, and a few others who I can't remember there names right now. Sorry.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah, too much fun...learned stuff about Lancaster, Palmdale and Gilroy I may have to really drink to forget...good to see everyone and can't wait till next time...


----------



## slick (Nov 21, 2011)

Gilroy isn't bad but Palmdale and Lancaster??? O man! I hope I have a full tank when i'm driving through! HaHa! Ok Scott. Where you at?


----------

